# الإنكليزية أم الإنجليزية؟



## xebonyx

،مرحباً بالجميع 

أيهما أصح كلمة نطقاً و هجاءاً: الإنكليزية أم الإنجليزية و لماذا؟​


----------



## momai

أهلا 
أنا أفضل نطقها مع g وكتابتها مع ك لأن الحرفيين ك,g متشابهان جدا.
أما اذا أردت الصحيح في العربية القياسية فهي مع ج , وأنا بالحقيقة لأعرف لماذا ؟!!.


----------



## jawad-dawdi

بما أنّه لا يوجد حرف في الأبجدية العربية يعبّر عن الصوت

g

استعمل البعض حرف الجيم لأنّه ينطق في بعض اللهجات

g

واستعملت الأغلبية حرف الغين مع أنّه بعيد عنه فقالوا : السينغال والطوغو وغانا وغينيا وغامبيا والغابون وغاندي وغرين دازر (ابتسامة)ء

وولّد البعض حرفا جديدا للتعبير عنه

واختلفوا في الحرف المولّد منه

قلّة أخذت حرق القاف وأضافت له نقطة لتصنع بذلك القاف المعجمة أو المثلّثة .. والمنطق هنا هو أن القاف ينطق في الكثير من اللهجات العربية

g

وكثرة أخذت حرف الكاف ووضعت عليه ثلاث نقط صانعة بذلك الكاف المعجمة أو المثلّثة .. والمنطق هنا هو أن حرف الكاف يرمز لأقرب صوت لـ

g

ولكن هذا الحرف الجديد لم يُدمج بشكل نهائي في الأبجدية العربية .. هذا ما جعل البعض يكتفي بكتابة الكاف المهملة فقط حينما تتعذّر عليه كتابة الكاف المثلّثة معتمدا على ذكاء القارئ ليفرّق بينه وبين الكاف المهملة

أنا مع الكاف سواء كانت مثلّثة أم مهملة .. لأنها الأكثر منطقية .. قم بنطق حرف

g

كافا مهملة وستلاحظ أنه قريب جدّا من النطق الصحيح

الأصحّ إذن

الإنكليزية
​


----------



## Schem

.القاف بثلاث نقط تعبر عن صوت الڤاء بالمشرق ولم أرى كاف مثلثة من قبل

==

بالسعودية والخليج نعبر عن هذا الصوت (عند الكتابة بالعامية) بكتابة القاف كما هي حيث أن القاف تنطق بهذا الصوت شبه دائمًا في لهجات المنطقة لكن عند الكتابة بالفصحى أفضل استخدام الغين للتعبير عن هذا الصوت حيث أنها حيادية بعكس القاف والجيم (وربمّا تقليدية كما ذكر جواد) وأكثر استخدامًا بعكس الكاف، والتي قد تبدو غريبة لو كتبنا سنكال مثلًا، لكني اكتب الإنجليزية بالجيم كاستثناء لهذه القاعدة لأن هذه الكتابة تقليدية وشبه رسمية في أغلب البلدان العربية​


----------



## jawad-dawdi

Schem said:


> .القاف بثلاث نقط تعبر عن صوت الڤاء بالمشرق ولم أرى كاف مثلثة من قبل
> 
> ==
> 
> بالسعودية والخليج نعبر عن هذا الصوت (عند الكتابة بالعامية) بكتابة القاف كما هي حيث أن القاف تنطق بهذا الصوت شبه دائمًا في لهجات المنطقة لكن عند الكتابة بالفصحى أفضل استخدام الغين للتعبير عن هذا الصوت حيث أنها حيادية بعكس القاف والجيم (وربمّا تقليدية كما ذكر جواد) وأكثر استخدامًا بعكس الكاف، والتي قد تبدو غريبة لو كتبنا سنكال مثلًا، لكني اكتب الإنجليزية بالجيم كاستثناء لهذه القاعدة لأن هذه الكتابة تقليدية وشبه رسمية في أغلب البلدان العربية




القاف المثلّثة تعبّر عن
g
في تونس وربّما حتّى في الجزائر

في المغرب الفاء المثلّثة تعبّر عن
v

الكاف المثلّثة توجد في المغرب وتعبّر عن
g

في اللهجة المغربية في الكلمات العربية ينطق القاف تارة كما في الفصحى وتارة كالجيم المصرية وبعض المغاربة يكتب كلا النطقين قافا (وأنا من هؤلاء) والبعض يكتب الأوّل قافا والثاني كافا مثلّثة

أما افي الكلمات الغير عربية في اللهجة المغربية حيتث
g
حرف أصلي
فلا أحد يكتبها قافا .. الجميع يكتبها كافا مثلّثة

أما عن غرابة السينكال فالسبب راجع إلى كونك ألفت السينغال

لا أظن أن أحدا يجد كلمة (ماوكلي) غريبة وهي في الأصل

mowgli​


----------



## xebonyx

.أشكركم جميعا على ردودكم ومعلوماتكم القيمة​


----------



## إسكندراني

طالع ويكيبيديا لتفرق بين
القاف المثلثة
والفاء المثلثة بشكليها المشرقي والمغربي
والكاف المعجمة بانواعها
والحروف الاضافية الاخرى كالجيم المثلثة
المقصود بكل حرف قد يختلف من بلد لاخر


----------

